# United cutlery



## tweederlee (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone know anything about united cutlery. Good, bad ......


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

Fairly low budget mass produced blades, mostly 440 Stainless. Not the greatest quality but not total garbage.
Decent throw away knives (IE: not worried if I loose them), IMHO.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Sparky_D said:


> Fairly low budget mass produced blades, mostly 440 Stainless. Not the greatest quality but not total garbage.
> Decent throw away knives (IE: not worried if I loose them), IMHO.


I like this kind of knife, because:
Most harden stainless will not rust like mild steel.
The cost in low enough that I can have 10 or so knifes, one in BOB,BOL,BOV, & many hidden places not named here.
I do not loose a lot in cost.
It will make a real good trade item when no one can get them in every store in town.
Sure I would like a $300.00 hand crafted knife, but then I would have to buy a vault to store it in.
So this knife is better.


----------

